# Fixing to breezeblock



## ByronBlack (17 Jan 2006)

Hi guy's

My workshop walls at the moment are still bare breezeblock (painted) before I can be bothered to batten and insulate and cover with sheet material, I wish to put up some shelves and cabinets.

Other than using rawlplugs, is there a recommended way to attach things to breezeblock?

Cheers.


----------



## Shady (17 Jan 2006)

Be careful - they're probably 'aircrete', or an equivalent, if it's relatively new. These are low density/lightweight blocks. Good for building, but can require special 'anchors' to get a good bite in if you're putting serious weight on the fastening. FWIW, I went for a French cleat system for my cabinets - very solid and strong, with 3 or 4 big screws every 2 meters for holding the batten into rawlplugs/ plastic equivalents. Also gives flexibility to move/reconfigure the cabinets - run the cleat the full length of the wall for max flexibility...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Jan 2006)

BB, you can get rawl plugs sepcifically designed for soft blocks such as this. Also, I have seen a system that uses a resin of some type that you inject into the hole and then plug into this.

Finally, if there is any weight o nthem, I use rawl bolts

hope this helps


----------



## ike (17 Jan 2006)

For heavier duty fixings like shelves etc, I'd recommend trying frame fixings ('Fischer' screws). They're longer and meatier than ordinary plugs.

Ike


----------



## ByronBlack (17 Jan 2006)

Shady, the blocks are about 20 years old, and relatively solid. 

Ike - are these what you are referring to: http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?id=79361&ts=09988 ?


----------



## Shady (17 Jan 2006)

I would guess ok, assuming that they're not stupidly undersized for the intended weight - but no guarantees!! You might want to check - tool cabinets take some heavy weight very quickly... I always try to 'over-insure', but basically I think that yes, big enough rawlplugs will do.. (Edit - yup, i used those type of Fischers, with appropriate big screws...)


----------



## ByronBlack (17 Jan 2006)

Shady, i'm not all that bright when it comes to fixings etc. Assuming those plugs are fine - are there any particular type of screw I should use?


----------



## ike (17 Jan 2006)

> Ike - are these what you are referring to: http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro ... 1&ts=09988 ?



Yup, that's them.


----------



## ike (17 Jan 2006)

> Assuming those plugs are fine - are there any particular type of screw I should use?



Get packs which come with the screws.


cheers,

Ike


----------



## Shady (17 Jan 2006)

Byron - no probs: that particular link is for a '6mm drill' size, IIRC. That's pretty small. Get some that will need around an 8 to 10 mm drill, and use size 8 or so screws - check on the screwfix site - somewhere it should tell you the appropriate size screw they're intended for. You'll know if they're right: too small a screw, and it'll be 'wobbly' in the fixing, too big, and you'll snap the head off leaving a stump irretrievably embedded in the wall, as you try desperately to torque the +&*^$ thing home... DAMHIKT.. :roll:


----------



## ByronBlack (17 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the tips guy's, much appreciated.


----------



## DKMWT (18 Jan 2006)

Hi Byron.

Try Spax screws available from b&q size 6 they are pretty meaty screws. 
With 2 rawlplugs in a deep hole I've had no problems.

Cheers Donald.


----------



## Matt1245 (18 Jan 2006)

The best and strongest way would be to use a resin anchor as Tony said, using plugs and screws can just cause the block to crumble.

Best to use threaded bar cut to length. Drill a hole a few mm bigger than your bar, squeeze the resin to half fill the hole, then insert the bar and twist it to ensure all the tread is covered. Once the resin has gone off the bar will be rock solid and you can hang your cabinets on the bar with nuts.

Drill all your holes first tho, because it goes off very quick.

http://www.everbuild.co.uk/products.php?ccID=51&start=reset

Matt.


----------



## mudman (18 Jan 2006)

For my wall hung turning tool cabinet, I used four bolts that cut their own thread in the block. Really easy, drill hole and screw in using a spanner. They come in all sizes and are rated for some quite hefty loads, although I can't remember what they were called.


----------



## ByronBlack (18 Jan 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions and advice. I think the resin looks to be the safest way to go - and quite easy too as I have a ton of threaded rod.


----------



## OLD (18 Jan 2006)

Take care to remove all dust from holes or it will fail on pull out


----------

